# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Строим Sea Hornet.

## MAX

Вот, решил построить такой замечательный самолет. Нравятся мне англичане.
Пока только обточил смоляные детали. С фюзеляжа срезал все лишнее (нос и пушечный отсек).
Крыло безжалостно распилено везде где только можно. Закрылки будут в выпушенном положение. Консоли сложены - соответственно элероны должны быть немного отклонены (тоже отпилены). Ну и для полного счастья распилил и оперение. Все, что только можно будет повернуто. :Smile: 
Ну и последнее фото - прототип для модели. В комплекте набора дается декаль на этот борт. По мне так очень даже хороший вариант.
Всем заинтересованным и владеющим какой - либо информацией по Си Хорнету - ВЕЛКАМ! Буду весьма признателен за вопросы и дельные советы. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pepelatz

Вот это будет интересно! Британцы мало популярны и мало кому известны.

Максим, а распил как произведён (каким инструментом)? Процарапано по шву скрабером до конца?

----------


## MAX

В основном все распилино микропилкой. Кое-где скрабером процарапывалось поглубже и надламывалось.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Самолет замечательный! Правда, мне больше нравится просто "Хорнет".  Где то лежит "Le Fana de l'Aviation" со статьей по нему.... Один из самых красивых поршневых двухмоторных самолетов...

----------


## Матвей Глухарь

Два года назад начал строить "Си Хорнет" на базе древней NOVOвской модели. "Крокодильский" нос выточил мой товарищ на заводе, из оргстекла. Клеил густым лаком, великолепно держит. Фонари давил из пленки. 

Модель лежит, потому что меня пугает объем работ над крыльями. Столько всего нужно стачивать-подклеивать...ужость...

----------


## MAX

> Два года назад начал строить "Си Хорнет" на базе древней NOVOвской модели. "Крокодильский" нос выточил мой товарищ на заводе, из оргстекла. Клеил густым лаком, великолепно держит. Фонари давил из пленки. 
> 
> Модель лежит, потому что меня пугает объем работ над крыльями. Столько всего нужно стачивать-подклеивать...ужость...


Интересно было бы взглянуть. Правда, правда. Покажите, если не сильно сложно. Хотя бы пару фоток.
Как оказалось, с крылом не так все сложно, как кажется на первый взгляд. За два дня, я все распилил, подточил, поставил нервюры где надо. Механизм складывания, тоже, не такой сложный, как кажется - там тяги да чуток шлангов и один большой "гусь" на котором консоль поворачивается. Если все будет нормально завтра уже что-нибудь покажу.

----------


## MAX

Процесс потихонечку начинает двигаться. Чуть - чуть кабина, чуть - чуть крыло.
Кабина пока без художественной росписи (только черная краска и высветление тамиевскими пигментами). Цветные ручки-кнопочки будут чуть позже.
Крыло пока в таком виде. Силовые нервюры и габаритные огни. Надо восстанавливать расшивку и двигаться дальше. :Rolleyes: 

Да, и сразу вопрос. Может кто в курсе. За заголовником бронеспинки пилота, в кабине, установлен бак и какие-то ящики (не рация). Какого это все цвета? С самой кабиной все понятно, а то что за бронеспинкой - дремучий лес.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Матвей Глухарь

> Интересно было бы взглянуть. Правда, правда. Покажите, если не сильно сложно. Хотя бы пару фоток.
> Как оказалось, с крылом не так все сложно, как кажется на первый взгляд. За два дня, я все распилил, подточил, поставил нервюры где надо. Механизм складывания, тоже, не такой сложный, как кажется - там тяги да чуток шлангов и один большой "гусь" на котором консоль поворачивается. Если все будет нормально завтра уже что-нибудь покажу.



Так я же говорю, у меня не Special Hobby. У меня древний "Хорнет", выпускавшийся в свое время московским заводом "Огонек". Там все намного грубее и неправильнее. 

Сей момент не обещаю, но найду человека с цифровой камерой и попытаюсь отснять, что у меня вышло.

----------


## Матвей Глухарь

Кабину в принципе можно не в черный покрасить, а в шаровый. Чтобы не смотрелась как угольная яма. 

Стоп, а что у МЕНЯ есть на DH-103, чего у вас могёт не быть? 
Для начала - есть руководство по летной эксплуатации "Хорнета" - сканы с оригинала, но там в основном текст, и на английском. Скачивал вот по этому адресу: www.tailwheel.nl , там вообще много чего навалено. Ну и еще есть схемы расположения агрегатов в нишах шасси, тоже "родные". Это с родственного сайта - www.airwar.ru, там смотрите.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо.
Нет, обязательно покажите, что у Вас получилось. Может совместными усилиями и возродится проект. Что-то я у Вас подсмотрю, что-то Вы у меня. Кстати по планеру СХ, на мой взгляд, мало чем отличается то нашего НОВО. К томуже, у СХ ЛНД. Только, что расшивка похожая на правду, да и ее восстанавливать придеться.
А вот на ниши я бы взглянул. Случайно, если не затруднит, можно сюда повесить в Джипеге?

----------


## Матвей Глухарь

Пробовал сейчас выложить, но тут ограничение по размеру - а у меня, извиняюсь, файл на 900 мегабайт. Дома переработаю, завтра вывешу.

----------


## Матвей Глухарь

Вот сканы из тех.описания на DH-103. Пользуйтесь на здоровье!

----------


## MAX

Матвей, огромное спасибо! ТО, что надо! У меня как раз небыло внутреннего силового набора ниш шасси. Теперь можно спокойно делать.

Продолжу, с Вашего позволения.
Полтора дня ушло на разукрашивание кабины. Теперь можно склеивать половинки фюзеляжа.

----------


## MAX

Ну вот, вся красота - тю-тю. Спрятана внутри фюзеляжа. В первом приближении, без пиления, как-то так получается. Пока.

----------


## Pepelatz

Как же британцы додумались до чёрной кабины? Это ведь неэргономично...
Максим, вот уже вырисовывается новая красотуля.

кстати, гражданскую авиацию не думаете копнуть как-нибудь?

----------


## MAX

> Как же британцы додумались до чёрной кабины? Это ведь неэргономично...
> Максим, вот уже вырисовывается новая красотуля.
> 
> кстати, гражданскую авиацию не думаете копнуть как-нибудь?


Спасибо.
Черная кабина на некоторых британцах была не случайно. В основном на ночных истребителях (но не только), к коим и относится Мк.21.

А чего ее копать. И без меня много кто ей увлекается. Мне бы свои запасы разгрести. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Матвей Глухарь

Англичане-моделисты, когда строят свои вампиры-веномы, кабины в черный цвет не красят. Берут темно-серую краску, Gunship Grey или аналоги. За счет затемнения, получается КАК-БЫ черный. Когда буду делать свой "Си Хок" от Trumpeter, сам поступлю именно так.

----------


## MAX

Да у меня, в принципе, так и получилось. В черную краску втерт пигмент и белого, и песочного цветов. В итоге - темно-серый цвет. Только вот фото, к сожалению, не передают всех ньюансов и оттенков.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а зачем пигменты в кабине? По-моему там как раз более уместна традиционная сухая кисть и смывка. И до металла ободрать немного...

Хотя на фото грани и пигментом высветлились

----------


## MAX

И сухая кисть присутствует. Серебрянкой, как обычно. Пигментами высветлялась вся поверхность кабин.

----------


## MAX

А вот так, в первом приближении (без восстановления расшивки и вышкуривания), выглядит фюзеляж с "чудо" носом и оперением.

----------


## Basily

У самого тоже заимелся спешл-хобби только тройка. Такой вопрос - в модели дают на элеронах расшивку (реально внутрення расшивка) на чертежах (варпэйнт) дают вроде как полотно, на фото не разобрать, на сайтах по хорнету нет прямого ответа.... 
Хотелось бы слышать мнение,что с рулями-элеронами делать будете?

----------


## MAX

Судя по фото никакого полотна там нет и в помине. Все управляющие поверхности - металлические. По этим самым полоскам на элеронах идет клепка. 
Я, в свою очередь, все уже спилил, прошкурил и подогнал. Завтра попробую показать.

----------


## MAX

У меня управляющие поверхности получаются так, пока. Опятьтаки, это все до окончательной обработки. Предварительный вариант, так сказать.

----------


## MAX

Похоже выясняется, что фонарь на Си Хорнет почти совсем неправильный. Придется давить новый. У кого есть хорошие идеи по поводу как лучше снять фотму со старого и сделать эпоксидную болванку под новый фонарь? Толстого оргстекла у меня, к сожалению нет. Придется только копировать форму.

----------


## Матвей Глухарь

Обычный способ, универсальный, на все времена. Находите подходящий кусок дерева, идеальный вариант-бук. Размечаете заготовку по чертежу, делаете шаблоны - и напильником его, напильником! )) 

Давить лучше всего из ацетатной пленки. На "Хорнете" фонарь тонюсенький, пленка самое то.

----------


## bogdan

Приветствую! А пробовали давить фонари из акриловой пленки толщиной 1мм, которая применяется в рекламе? она не белеет от перегрева, легко тянется при сравнительно невысокой температуре, обладает высокой(почти идеальной) прозрачностью и пластичностью, легко клеится суперклеем, не мутнеет и не желтеет со временем(с 2004 года не помутнела). Я фонари только из нее и тяну. Единственный минус-не полируется ничем, впрочем как и ацетатная пленка.

----------


## Basily

> Похоже выясняется, что фонарь на Си Хорнет почти совсем неправильный. Придется давить новый. У кого есть хорошие идеи по поводу как лучше снять фотму со старого и сделать эпоксидную болванку под новый фонарь? Толстого оргстекла у меня, к сожалению нет. Придется только копировать форму.


А что неправильно и актуально это и для тройки?

----------


## MAX

> А что неправильно и актуально это и для тройки?


Судя по фото фонарь у СХ немного длинее чем надо. Надо короче на пару милиметров. Ну и толстоват он черезмерно. Я планирую его открыть, так что будет заметно. И еще не совсем правильная задняя часть фонаря - место где фонарь стыкуется с фюзеляжем.

----------


## MAX

Вот, что у меня получилось с болванкой под фонарь. Переклейка из 3мм оргстекла.

----------


## MAX

А это то, что получается с планером и рулями. В кабину сделан козырек, которого нет в модели (идеально подошел от Фуджимовского Скайхока, только чуть подрезать надо).

----------


## Pepelatz

Немного не в тему...
Максим, а не планируется ли потом у вас Метеор и Канберра?

И... Вампир.

----------


## MAX

И Метеор, и Канбера, и TSR.2. Все будет.

----------


## MAX

Сегодня надавил фонарей. На выбор из разной пленки (потолще, потоньше). Теперь осталось выбрать какой получше и распилить поточнее. :Smile:

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а есть ли какие-то секреты нанесения переплёта на гладкий фонарь? Как симмерию соблюсти?

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а есть ли какие-то секреты нанесения переплёта на гладкий фонарь? Как симмерию соблюсти?


Опыт и глазомер. Фонарь маленький, промазать сложно. Да к тому же чего его наносить специально. Закрою масками то, что будет нужно, переплет сам и получится. :Rolleyes:

----------


## MAX

Сделал внутренний силовой набор в нишах шасси. Вот, что получается. После покраски там будет еще и гидропроводка.

----------


## MAX

Ну, а вот, что получается после покраски и сборки мотогондол и консолей крыла. В нишах еще будет установлены подкосы стоек и шланги гидравлики (уже после сборки и покраски планера).

----------


## Baiji

Скажите, пожалуйста, чем вы проливаете расшивку?

----------


## Александр (АС)

А стыковка крыла с фюзеляжем хорошая? И вообще, как детали стыкуются у всей модели?

----------


## MAX

> Скажите, пожалуйста, чем вы проливаете расшивку?


Расшивка отдельно не полируется. Полируются все поверхности, шерстяной тряпочкой. Блестящие линии по расшивке, это дихлорэтан (можно чистый ацетон). Перед полировкой тонкой кисточкой прохожусь по расшивке. Это делается для того чтобы удалить из расшивки мелкую пыль и мелкие возможные заусенцы на краях расшивки. Небольшое колличество дихлорэтана не успевает растворить пластик, а пыль и заусенцы убирает. Вот и весь секркт.

----------


## MAX

> А стыковка крыла с фюзеляжем хорошая? И вообще, как детали стыкуются у всей модели?


На удивление все стыкуется пока нормально. Практичиски нигде особо не подгонял. Да еще и почти все стыки нормально продуманы в плане технологичности сборки. И это радует. :Wink: 
Предстоит единственное тонкое место - это стык крыла с фюзеляжем. Никаких направляющих не предусмотренно. Поэтому придется делать лонжерон. Но это просто.

----------


## MAX

А вот лонжерон. Ничего сложного, как видно.

----------


## MAX

Прдолжим. Вот и консоли приклеены. Начинает что-то вырисовываться. :Wink:  У кого какие будут мысли? Может что-то пропустил?
И сразу вопрос. Я не могу тут разобраться в какой цвет красились внутренние поверхности закрылков. Может кто в курсе, какой там был цвет? Аллюминий или английский интерьерный серо-зеленый? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Amazing job as usual!  :Eek: 

Xорошая работа!  :Smile:

----------


## Александр (АС)

Максим, всегда хотел спросить - вы на своих моделях чем шпаклюете щель между фонарем и фюзеляжем? Особенно козырек фонаря.
И еще вопрос - каково качкство смоляных деталей и нормально ли они стыкуются с пластиковыми? Много пилили?
Спасибо.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Извините, что встрял. По поводу шпаклевки козырька фонаря. Вопрос к Максиму "чем?" - остается и у меня. Со своей стороны сообщу. что очень хороших результатов дает сухая подгонка деталей. а затем нанесение на стык обычного ПВА (еще лучше - чистые его аналоги типа "Clear Fix"). Излишки убираются ватными палочками. Стоит заметить, что стык в виде ровной щели часто должен остаться. Это зависит от конструкции фонаря и его стыковки с фюзом.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

По поводу цвета изнанки щитков. Не знаю, как на Хорнетах, но на Спитфайрах чаще были неокрашеные. Но попадались и с цветом интерьера.

----------


## MAX

> Максим, всегда хотел спросить - вы на своих моделях чем шпаклюете щель между фонарем и фюзеляжем? Особенно козырек фонаря.
> И еще вопрос - каково качкство смоляных деталей и нормально ли они стыкуются с пластиковыми? Много пилили?
> Спасибо.


Клею фонари, обычно, на дихлорэтан. Предварительно хорошо подогнав. Шпаклюю "Супер Моментом". Только надо очень аккуратно, иначе может все покрыться "инеем". Если мутнеет краешек аккуратно вышкуривается, полируется и покрывается Х-22. Сдвижные части фонаря клею на "Клер Фикс" или на Х-22.
Смоляные детали в комплекте нормальные. Встают на свои места хорошо. Главное, с деталей все лишнее отпилить аккуратно.
Спасибо.

----------


## MAX

> По поводу цвета изнанки щитков. Не знаю, как на Хорнетах, но на Спитфайрах чаще были неокрашеные. Но попадались и с цветом интерьера.


Спасибо.
Но, в данном случае, Спитфайр не показатель. Он не морская машина. На палубных машинах отношение к покрытиям совсем другое, нежели у сухопутных. Коррозия, однако. :Wink: 
Хотя, встречаются и исключения. Поэтому и ищу точный ответ, что там было у Си Хорнета.

----------


## MAX

Началась подготовка к покраске. Все, что не подлежит окраске закрыто масками. Тамиевский скоч и "Стоп Коллор" от Ревела (белый) и Хамброл (фиолетовый).

----------


## Pepelatz

С нетерпением жду результатов.

----------


## MAX

Вот закрылки перед покраской. Вопрос о цвете внутренних поверхностей закрылков остается пока в силе. Надеюсь на помощь зала. :Smile: 
Собственно, покраска началась. Началась с грунтовки и "предшейпинга" черной краской по линиям расшивки. Выглядит жутковато.

----------


## MAX

Ну и чтобы сильно не задерживаться, первая краска камуфляжа.

----------


## Александр II

возможно я где-то пропустил "мимо ушей", так что спрошу, Максим, а крылья будут подняты?

-----------
Александр.

----------


## MAX

Натюрлих.
Чего я их распиливал тогда? Конечно сложу. Мехенизм там не очень сложный, но интересный (в плане мелких деталек всяких).

----------


## MAX

Еще один покрасочный день. Первая краска подсохла. Накладываю маски из тамиевского скоча и ревельного стопколлора. После высыхания масок крашу в серый цвет верхние поверхности. 
Теперь надо немного подождать пока подсохнет краска и снять маски.

----------


## MAX

"Немного подождать" прошло. Снял маски. Вот, что получается на сегодняшний день. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а рационально ли так стопколор тратить? Я брюхо зклеиваю авторемонтным скотчем типа 3М или Боди.

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а рационально ли так стопколор тратить? Я брюхо зклеиваю авторемонтным скотчем типа 3М или Боди.


А зачем он тогда вообще нужен? :Smile: По мне, так проще всего. А где проще, там не рвется. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

А вот, что у меня получается с узлом складывания крыла. Там будет еще немного шлангов, но это после покраски.
Так в какой же цвет это все красить??? :Confused:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим, вот - может, пригодится. Интересно выполнены выхлопные патрубки...

----------


## MAX

Спасибо.
Конечно все пригодится. Это не патрубки. Это пламегасители такие, как жабры. В модели это все присутствует.
Сегодня все докрасил (ниши закрылков и узлы складывания крыла). Начинаю переводить декали. Надеюсь в ближайшее время показать результат.

----------


## MAX

А вот и результат. Родные декали отличные, но не совсем полные. Не хватает технических надписей. Выручают богатые запасы старых декалей. :Smile:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

В пользу неокрашенной "изнанки" щитков говорит фото Хорнета из того же источника. 
Заклепки будут после полного завершения окраски и маркировки?

----------


## MAX

Теперь надо немного подождать, чтобы дека окончательно высохла и уже потом плотно заниматься тонировкой. Вот тогда все заклепеи и "вылезут".

----------


## Monitor

Very good results !

Best wishes from Germany.

----------


## MAX

Thanks. I am glad, that it is pleasant to you.

----------


## MAX

По ходу постройки всплывают "подводные камушки". Начал потихоньку заниматься винтами - выяснилось, что коки не добирают по посадочному диаметру. Пришлось "методом горячей формовки" прямо по родным кокам нарастить диаметр. Получилось быстро и красиво. :Wink: 
Начал устанавливать пламегасители - выяснилось, что надо сделать хотя бы по две выхлопные трубы с каждой стороны. Иначе, во входную дырку пламегасителя будет видно зияющее пустотой отверстие под выхлоп. Сделал из металлических трубочек выхлопные патрубки.
Ну а последние две фото - предаврительная тонировка. Прошу обратить внимание, что ни капли ЧЕРНОЙ краски не использовалось. Чтобы потом не возникало иллюзий про расшивку. :Smile:

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, изумительно. Люблю ваш стиль.
А к чему такое отрицание проливки краской? Лейте не чёрной, а тёмно-серой, бурой... и не надо будет пигментами все швы мучить. Только надутые грязюки всякие ими рисовать.

----------


## MAX

У меня отрицания нет. Наоборот. Просто я к тому, что на данной модели черной краской ничего не проливалось. Проливалось коричневой.

----------


## Sanych

> Пришлось "методом горячей формовки" прямо по родным кокам нарастить диаметр.


Максим, подскажите, как Вы это делаете?

Спасибо!

----------


## MAX

> Максим, подскажите, как Вы это делаете?
> 
> Спасибо!


Да просто все, как оказалось. Деталь, с которой надо снять копию, фиксируется на "држалке". В данном случае кок винта приклеиваем на ось (по длиннее). Поверхность прошкуривается и полируется. Потом все это дело зажимаем в тиски (коком вверх) и идем на кухню. Берем пару пасатижей и тонкий пластик от "До-Ширака". Пасатижами берем пластик и нагреваем над плитой (лучше злектричкской, хотя я раньше нагревал и над газовой нормально). Когда пластик станет мягким, быстро переносим его пасатижами на болванку (прикрученную в тисках рядом) и аккуратным движением обтягиваем заготовку. Все. Потом обрезаем все лишнее.
Могут появлятья складки, но тут все от опыта зависит и быстроты. Кстати, я таким же образом и створки шасси сделал на Си Хорнет.

----------


## MAX

Продолжим.
Сегодня фюзеляж окончательно затонировал и покрыл полуматовым лаком. Снял оставшиеся маски. Уложил шланги гидравлики в нишах шасси. Это пока откладываю в сторонку. Начинается мелочевка - створки шасси, сами стойки шасси, гак, винты и пр.
На последнем фото стойка шасси - какая была и какая стала (шлиц-шарнир и шланги еще не установлены).

----------


## Pepelatz

Ухх... такой же захотелось

----------


## Александр (АС)

Максим, а не могли бы вы назвать полный состав лака, которым покрывали, его растворитель и ширину факела аэрографа при задувке лаком?
Спасибо.

P.S. Я хочу приобрести себе обычный DH.103 Hornet. Как думаете, там такая же комплектация набора? ( в смысле смола)

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а не могли бы вы назвать полный состав лака, которым покрывали, его растворитель и ширину факела аэрографа при задувке лаком?
> Спасибо.
> 
> P.S. Я хочу приобрести себе обычный DH.103 Hornet. Как думаете, там такая же комплектация набора? ( в смысле смола)


Лак - АКАНовский, полуматовый. №403. Разведен 650-м растворителем. Факел самый обыкновенный, средний. Никаких особенностей.

Простой Хорнет должен быть так же укомплектован. Только без второй кабины и носа. Их два есть простых Хорнета. Надо посмотреть на коробку. Там, обычно, в углу рисунка, есть желтый небольшой треугольник в котором написано о наличии смолы. Ну и на цену надо смотреть.

----------


## Sanych

> Да просто все, как оказалось.


Спасибо за ответ!
Жду продолжения в Вашей работе над моделью.

----------


## Pepelatz

Дальше-то что??!!

----------


## MAX

Спокойствие, только спокойствие.
Все будет. Просто сейчас такой момент, что показывать особо нечего. Много мелких деталей, показ которых никаких особых эмоций наверняка не вызовет. Например, обработка восьми одинаковых лопастей. :о))
Уже много покрашено. Завтра, ближе к вечеру, покажу. Обязательно.

----------


## Sanych

> обработка восьми одинаковых лопастей. :о))


А мне было бы интересно  :Rolleyes: 
Я еще только учусь, и всегда стараюсь подробно изучать процессы сборки моделей

----------


## MAX

А вот и мелочевка. Теперь предстоит все это дело соединить воедино.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Максим!
Красные полосы на колесах - декаль? Как-то попробовал делать их красной гелевой ручкой - получилось самое то - на диске краска более заметна, чем на покрышке ("резине"). Только лучше лачком закрыть - стирается.

----------


## MAX

Нет, это не декаль и не гелевая ручка. Это нитра. Тонкой кисточкой, аккуратно.

----------


## MAX

А вот мы и на колесики встали.  :Smile:

----------


## -=SveR=-

Максим, здравствуйте, с недавнего времени интересуюсь модклизмом и Вашим, не побоюсь этого слова, творчеством. За этой темой слежу с момента её создания. И вот у меня назрел вопрос(правда может глупый): мне кажется или стойу=ки шасси на вашем модели несколько отличаются друг от друга?

----------


## MAX

Да нет, стойки точно одинаковые. А в каком месте они могут быть разные?

----------


## gadeshi

> Ну вот, вся красота - тю-тю. Спрятана внутри фюзеляжа. В первом приближении, без пиления, как-то так получается. Пока.


Отличная работа! 
Однако, позвольте несколько комментариев:
1 - Нижний люк в кабину радиооператора вырезан криво - это видно сразу на нескольких фото (жаль, комменчу поздно).
2 - DH-103 был цельнодеревянный, алюминием были покрыты только стабилизатор, мотогондолы, носовая часть (Mk.21), люки отсека пушек и их обтекатель (с амбразурами). Все остальное было покрыто композитом: 2 слоя фанеры и слой бальзы между ними - технология, полностью аналогичная той, что была использована на Москито. А это значит (судя по фото как самого Хорнета, так и Москито), что при английском качестве отделки деревянных поверхностей, стыки листов обшивки на деревянной части самолета просто не видны (или слабо заметны). Выделить можно только линии стыковки дерева и металла. У вас же расшивка не только есть, но и очень глубокая. 

Может быть, конечно, это эффект макросьемки, но мне кажется, что я все разглядел правильно.

ЗЫ: Информация по поводу расшивки почерпнута из статьи по Хорнетам из АиК (номер не помню, к сожалению).

А в общем, все очень хорошо, как и всегда в ваших моделях. Смотреть на них - одно удовольствие. Так держать!

----------


## MAX

1. Нижний люк БЫЛ кривой. Смотрим последние фото - все уже давно ровно.
2. Технологию изготовления фюзеляжа я знаю. На фюзеляже всего три линии расшивки (не считая люков в хвостовой части). В оригинале эти линии присутствуют (их видно на крупных, хороших фото). Толщина и глубина линий расшивки у меня, к сожалению, почти везде одинаковая (чуть тоньше чем у Тамии в 72-ом). Просто мне еще никто не показал (несмотря на неоднократные просьбы) как надо делать расшивку еще тоньше (и как ее при этом выделять).
А еще я "грешу" на фото. К сожалению, мало кто так снимает 72-ой масштаб. А я, не хочу показывать халтурные снимки, хотя желание такое возникает все чаще и чаще (поверьте, вопросов бы было намного меньше).

----------


## Jean-Philippe

MAX, your Sea Hornet is a real *masterpiece*!  :Eek: 
Keep on the good work!

I hope my Pe-8 (Amodel) I began the building will be as beautiful. I will post photos sooner.

----------


## MAX

Thanks. It is glad, that work has liked. With interest I wait Ре-8.

----------


## MAX

Продолжим.
На свои места приклеил створки шасси, винты и антенны. Консоли установлены, но не доделаны. Будут еще шланги и гидроцилиндры механизма складывания. Потом останется сдвижная часть фонаря и люк оператора.

----------


## MAX

Ну, и еще пяток фото.

----------


## Pepelatz

Категорический эмейзинг!

----------


## -=SveR=-

Максим, простите, глаза у меня похоже кривые, на новых фото всё видно нормально. Ещё раз извиняюсь.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а как реализовано складывание крыла?
на штифтах из проволоки? Приклеиванием за краешек?

----------


## gadeshi

Отличная работа!
Категорически нравится.

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а как реализовано складывание крыла?
> на штифтах из проволоки? Приклеиванием за краешек?


Да, на штивтах из проволоки. "Г"-образные штивты в малозаментном месте из стальной проволоки. Получилось очень прочно.

----------


## An-Z

Впечатляющая работа! По степени выделения расшивки вы приблизились к идеалу, остаётся только учиться..
Что насторожило в этой модели.. на этой http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...2&d=1202998495 фотке на правом (по полёту, ессно) винте верхняя лопасть чуть завалена вправо (по фото), посмотрел  фото не установленных винтов, тоже есть такое подозрение, что на одном винте меж лопастями не по 90градусов. Допускаю, что это искажение при фотосъёмке, но сомневаюсь, что вы фотаете широкоугольником.. гляньте..

----------


## MAX

Угол в 90 градусов соблюден. Просто лопасть была чуть завалена назад. Поэтому так и показалось. Уже все стоит нормально.

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а вы чисто модели делаете?
Диорамки не делаете?

----------


## MAX

Редко делаю.

----------


## MAX

Все. Я его доделал. :Wink:  Последним штрихом стала установка фонаря и люка оператора.

----------


## Baiji

Отличная работа!

Интереснейший процесс и замечательный результат!
Большое спасибо, Вам.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Максим, искренне поздравляю Вас с очередной замечательной моделью!

----------


## kbv

Доброго времени суток Максим!
Что и сказать... "Опять двадцать пять..." Хотел сказать, что очередной великолепный результат! Спасибо, что делитесь своим опытом со ВСЕМИ! Я лично очень многим тонкостям научился благодоря Вашим постам. Спасибо! Жду следующих отчетов о постройке моделей.

----------


## Pepelatz

Да, Максим, альтруизм ваш достоин самой высокой оценки.
Я вот затеял блог про МиГ-23, да, видимо, сорвётся идея, покажу лишь готовый результат. Не могу я в порыве вдохновения отвлечься на съёмку.

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, друзья. Рад, что модель понравилась. Очень приятно.
Теперь вот думаю, чтобы такого замутить в качестве следующей модели. Трудно выбрать, уж больно их много. :Wink:

----------


## kbv

Максим! А как на счёт добить Бе-12? И попутно ещё вопрос. Какие планы относительно "совков"?

----------


## Pepelatz

Сделайте Старфайтер... очень хочу его увидеть.
Вообще хочу чтобы вы сделали какой-то реактив.

----------


## Александр (АС)

> Спасибо, друзья. Рад, что модель понравилась. Очень приятно.
> Теперь вот думаю, чтобы такого замутить в качестве следующей модели. Трудно выбрать, уж больно их много.


Замутите какого-нибудь палубного америкоса Второй мировой :)
Хеллдайвер нвпример, или Виндикейтор. Есть такие у вас?

----------


## MAX

Еще раз спасибо.
В этом сезоне, наверное, что-то полноценное замутить уже не получится. К сожалению. :Mad:  Попробую сделать совсем маленькую "блоху" - Zlin-42M. Там всего десяток деталей. И доделать кое-что по уже сделанным моделям (есть пара задумок). А вот со следующей осени полноценно продолжим шоу. Моделей в коробочках лежит штук 250. Есть над чем поработать. И реактивы и поршневые. Всего достаточно. Все будем строить. :Wink:

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, а почему лето выпадает??? долгие дни - самый смак для моделизму...
Вам надо домой к себе экскурсии водить :)

----------


## MAX

> Максим, а почему лето выпадает??? долгие дни - самый смак для моделизму...
> Вам надо домой к себе экскурсии водить :)


Лето - это ДАЧА!  :Smile:  Летом у меня есть еще одно хобби, не связанное с самолетами.
А экскурсии водить ... надо подумать. За деньги или как? :Smile:

----------


## Pepelatz

да и за деньги, и за горючку :)

----------


## Pepelatz

Максим, и вы всё лето - с апреля до сентября на даче??? Неужели не выкроите хотя бы на пару моделек времени. При таких темпах 250 коробок рассосутся лет за 50 ...

----------


## MAX

> Максим, и вы всё лето - с апреля до сентября на даче??? Неужели не выкроите хотя бы на пару моделек времени. При таких темпах 250 коробок рассосутся лет за 50 ...


Да, на даче все лето. И прекрасно себя чувствую. :Smile: 
Ну, не за 50, а раньше все построю. К тому же, многие модели в двойном или тройном экземпляре от разных производителей. Из двух (трех) моделей одну легче построить.

----------


## Pepelatz

Расскажите тогда, пожалуйста, чем на даче занимаетесь? Чтоб я знал, на что летний сезон идёт вместо авиастроения :)

----------


## MAX

> Расскажите тогда, пожалуйста, чем на даче занимаетесь? Чтоб я знал, на что летний сезон идёт вместо авиастроения :)


Летний период идет на энтомологию. Один из видов общения с природой. :Smile:

----------


## Pepelatz

Ух ты! Тоже достойное хобби, я в детстве, правда, наскомыми так и не заболел, хотя и пытался. Кого собираете? Мне стрекозы нравились. Большая ли у вас коллекция?

:) Кстати определённая связь с насекомыми у авиации есть!

----------

